# A Saltwater Experience 4.13.2008



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

When I grow up I want to be just like you... ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

That photo is freaggin awesome.  Great report.  I see why you took 2 days to get this thing out.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is just unbelievable!!  You have to be so stoked!  A dream come true...and you're right, SWE is the best show of them all. 

Let me know if they ever need a writer. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats man, nothing like living a dream.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sam, do you need any help carrying your lens caps or anything like that? 

What an awesome trip and fantastic pics. You indeed be da man!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok, now I am jelous. Great report and thanks for sharing!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Wonderful.. as usual!! Love those sailfish shots...


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

man your reports are always so awsome...forget pictures you need your own show


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

DOOOOOD, THOSE PIXS ARE JUST THE SICKEST.....
Awesome Sam. Just Awesome.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Sam, after reading that I felt like I was there. That Hawks key is first class, cut my teeth fishing dolphin down there and we used a house that butts up to the back of the resort. Beautiful place. O.K. Sam you have had the Beat Charlie Moore and the Saltwater Experience, who are you going with next?


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

i've been to hawks cay resort 3 times, stayed on the rooms right by the pool. Back then they were like $250 a night ;D I saw the biggest Snook in my life cruise through the canal right behind that lil man made lagoon, #30 maybe. Then a 100lb Tarpon right after that before sunset. Never caught them though because i was 11 years old with 12lb line no leader and only knew how to catch hogfish and grunts. I'd love to tear it up with my gheenoe in the canals now. Great report.


----------

